# Filtration



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello again, sorry for all the recent questions but as you can tell I am a beginner and I am trying to cut out any mistakes I could make before I make them! 
So onto my question, in a filter there is obviously filter media but in a marine tank should I run the filter with or with out the media as I have been told that I could take the biological filtration media out of the filter and use live rock as the biological filtration? 
After being given this information my thought was to take out the biological filtration and just leave something in there to take out the debris would this work? 
Thank you for your help and patience with me


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Many people use HOB filters only for water movement and even this is not very good.

The HOB filters in marine overtime become Nitrate factories which are bad for your tank. If anything you can run carbon only in them.

Fully cured Live rock is your primary source of filtration in a marine tank, you dont have to use all live rock, dead rock with some live rock is all that is required. 1 1/2-2 LBS per gallon of live rock if you go all live rock. A few pieces if you are using dead rock as well.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

The tank that I'm hoping to get comes with a HOB filter so i may aswell put it to good use:') would I be able to switch the filter media with live rock rubble? Would that work? Also how does live rock work as filtration:') thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Problem is, even LR rubble will collect debre in it, and also over time, create a problem. If you insist on using it, how about using Carbon, as suggest above, from time to time, or putting GFO or ChemiPure Elite in it? Those things will help your system, rather than become problems. Really, we would not steer you in the wrong direction, you really don't need a filter in a SW system, just water flow.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

So as long as I have flow and plenty of live rock it will be okay? I am going to get a circulation pump so I should have enough flow:') 
Another question when I will be mixing the water if I take everything out of the filter will this aid with mixing the salt in as I had heard that I need to pre mix it and to keep circulation? 
Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not entirely, but to a degree, yes. I've forgotten what size tank we were talking about, but in tanks over 30g, a skimmer is needed to keep the nutrients in check, and to remove them before they become issues. But, if you tank is under 30g, you'll just need to do water changes of 10-15% once a week to keep those nutrients in check. 
As far as mixing salt. You should do this in a seperate container 24hrs before your going to use it. I would not rely on nor use that filter for stirring the salt mix up. Filters are not used as part of the flow equation, as they are inconsistant, and mostly just ruffle the surface. Flow in a FOWLR would be 10x your water volume, and in a Reef tank it would be 20x and up.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am doing about a 10 gal tank! So should I just leave the filter out all together? Thank you for all your help so far


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tommaso889 said:


> I am doing about a 10 gal tank! So should I just leave the filter out all together? Thank you for all your help so far


 Yup, theres no need for it in that small of a tank. But, as stated, you could always run Carbon in it from time to time, or GFO.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay but what is GFO? Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> I am doing about a 10 gal tank! So should I just leave the filter out all together? Thank you for all your help so far


I would personally take a different approach, because the tank is so small. I would use the filter running activated carbon full time. I would buy carbon in bulk and use filter sleeves which I can pack full with carbon.

Carbon has some of the benefits of a protein skimmer, so you may as well obtain these benefits. Carbon absorbs organic waste, where a skimmer removes organic waste. The issue with carbon is that the fishkeeper must be very disciplined and clean rinse the carbon & filter under tap water every week. Allowing detritus to accumulate or bacteria to grow on the carbon & filter media results in the negative aspects of filtration which you are attempting to avoid.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks pasfur! Would I have to change the carbon or just wash it weekly?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

tommaso889 said:


> Thanks pasfur! Would I have to change the carbon or just wash it weekly?


I would clean it weekly for sure. You can probably replace it every other week. It is an important detail to clean it weekly. I would rather not use it that to go 10-14 days between rinsing.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I shall give both methods some thought and can you tell me what GFO stands for please?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tommaso889 said:


> I shall give both methods some thought and can you tell me what GFO stands for please?


 Granular Ferric Oxide
Iron Oxide Hydroxide (GFO) Phosphate Binders by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the help both


----------

